

Latest Chrome Tries to Rid the Web of Misspellings - Digit-Al
http://www.webmonkey.com/2013/03/latest-chrome-tries-to-rid-the-web-of-misspellings/

======
Digit-Al
What I would really like to see in Chrome and Firefox is something that could
intelligently fix the spelling and grammar of pages you are viewing. Then I
wouldn't have to put up with some of the hideous spelling atrocities that get
perpetrated on such a regular basis (lose / loose anyone?) :-)

~~~
gregjor
That's been done: <http://typicalprogrammer.com/?p=68>

~~~
Digit-Al
Very interesting thanks. It would still be nice to have it built in to the
browser. Who's going to pay for a proxy to do it?

------
Digit-Al
What the hell is up with the hideous menu on that site? It pops up on
hovering, but then you can't get rid of it.

